# Windows 98 Need the PCI Ethernet driver



## PrinceRameses (Dec 21, 2007)

I have an ancient computer with win 98 and I just put in a ethernet port. But it said it needed the driver. Where can I get this?

I have no floppies.. I MIGHT have a blank CD.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You need to search for a driver on line using the make and model of the port you have added.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Depending on the manufacturer of your Ethernet card, the drivers should out there somewhere. The bigger manufactures are pretty good about having older drivers on their websites. Of course, if this is a modern Ethernet card, there may not be any Windows 98 drivers available.


----------



## PrinceRameses (Dec 21, 2007)

It's older, but I have no idea of the make and model of the card..


edit

Ok, I took it out and looked more closely at it. 

Linksys model #: LNE100TX v5.1


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Here's one.

http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/linksys-lne-100tx.html


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Might as well go straight to the source.
http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/LNE100TX


----------

